# Deodorant: Baking soda vs zinc oxide?



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 17, 2015)

So, a year ago I made homemade deodorant (a variant of this recipe, back when I didn't know better and measured by volume). Coconut oil, cocoa butter, corn starch, baking soda, orange EO and tea tree EO. I used a 3:1 volumetric ratio of corn starch to baking soda (compared to the 1:1 in the original recipe).

I love the way it works. I didn't have any transitional stinkiness, and it's great at letting me go through the day without stinking. But.

If I wear it a lot, then the baking soda starts to irritate my skin. Putting straight CO on before the deodorant helps, but I'm bad about remembering it. So I started looking for alternatives and saw that zinc oxide is also used in deodorants.

Does the zinc oxide work as well as baking soda? Would I do a straight substitution? Would it stain my clothes? (I haven't had much of a problem with that with the current formulation, and I'd like to keep it that way!)


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 17, 2015)

I started off with baking powder, now I am using the ZOxide.

I used the same ratio of zinc oxide as I did for baking powder, but this time it is in a lotion rather than a hard CO based block.  I also didn't use any corn flour.

Results?

It doesn't work quite as well, imho. It might be that I need more, or need to go back to a solid stick not a lotion.  In fact, the reason why I used a lotion is that my new deo is also a handy sun block   That brings me to the last point - it does go on white for me, as it is a lotion with the powder.  I put it on long enough before I dress that I don't notice anything, but it might well cause issues if you dress directly after applying - but that is just a guess.

For me, the lack of irritation is a winner indeed.  I heard from ladies that putting it on after shaving the underarms could be rather painful - I think the ZO will fight that.


----------



## jnl (Mar 17, 2015)

tea tree can be quite irritating to the skin
try it without the tea tree

to lots of people do react to baking soda for deodorant

and stink is caused by bacteria, and bacteria loves sugar....so i would personally cut out any FLOUR because flours are SUGAR.  maybe try mango butter instead of cocoa butter because mango butter also has astringent properties.


some people put clays in deodorants, BUT keep in mind there is a lot of NATURAL ALUMINUM in clays, so if you want to avoid all aluminum dont use clay.  some people say the aluminum in clay is "safe aluminum" compared to the kind used in normal deodorants.  but you would have to research that yourself.


i have seen people use diatomaceous earth in deodorant instead of baking soda....its much less irritating but i hear it doesnt work quite as well as baking soda.


----------



## biarine (Mar 17, 2015)

I tried homemade deodorant before using baking soda but it irritate my skin because my skin is very sensitive due to my vitiligo. I used alum too but still the same result.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah, I heard a warning about not putting baking soda-based deodorant on after shaving before I made it, so I save the shaving for days when I'm staying home and just use straight CO on those days instead. If I start to stink a little... well, only my cat will really notice.

Hmmm. I'll probably make up a batch of the zinc to test, and start out with it on days where I can wear sacrificial shirts. I do tend to put clothes on straight after showering (I'm not a morning person, so I tend to only get the bare minimum done before heading out the door). I'll still be sticking with the stick lotion though--I don't like getting deodorant all over my hands. It's also warmed up enough the past few days that I've just stuck the remnants of the old batch in my fridge. I've found that also helps to make sure I only use a little bit at a time, much less than if it were a lotion.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 17, 2015)

If all else fails, you'll have a stick sun block!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 17, 2015)

I too tried making my own deodorant. It worked great, but after a while, my armpits were fire engine red, due to the baking soda, so I had to stop using it. Still haven't found a formula I like. I'm also looking for a stick type. I would think the zinc would leave a residue on clothing.  I haven't given up, but haven't had time to work on it lately. This deodorant thing is tricky.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 17, 2015)

No kidding! I'm fine if I only need to wear it 2-3 times a week, but I was suddenly working 6 days a week in Feb and by the fourth week I had irritated stripes...


----------



## Dahila (Mar 17, 2015)

I am making mine own too, and I am using it for over a year no irritation so far.  I use kaolin clay and 3 % of baking soda.  So far so good


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay, so I've made a new batch of deodorant, subbing the zinc oxide for the baking soda. That was the only change I made. I did the initial measurements by volume, but I measured them into containers on my little scale so that I could get weights as I went to put into my tracking log. lol And I'm happy to note that the EOs are waaaay under the recommended guidelines! Yay! (And considering my year-old batch still has a faint scent from them, it's plenty!)


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Mar 24, 2015)

Okay, I've been using the new one for a few days... So far it's been working well enough! Though we're at springtime temperatures... Summer will really put it through its paces!

As far as clothes-staining goes... it seems like having it as stick means that there isn't much on the skin to transfer. I haven't really been seeing marks when I take my tops off.


----------

